# Not going to bed until I hit it



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

Begin quest!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 6, 2015)

>non postcounting section


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2015)

i feel sorry for whoever is still a FT section regular


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 6, 2015)

F*cking Nerd.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 6, 2015)

>Rax says he's going to nolife it and post till x number 

What's new here again? Don't you do this everyday? 



Amazing considering from your post count that your average day must be. 

50%NF-49%LoL-1%FAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2015)

Ok**


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

Midget.


^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Betrayer of his Waifu


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 6, 2015)

Rax said:


> Midget.
> 
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> ...



That's only 3 insults.


----------



## Gin (Mar 6, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> >Rax says he's going to nolife it and post till x number
> 
> What's new here again? Don't you do this everyday?
> 
> ...


rek    rek'd


----------



## Impact (Mar 6, 2015)

Go to bed.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 6, 2015)

some enterprising mod should go delete about 200 of his posts


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 6, 2015)

Just reported him for whoring. Asked that he be slashed 2k posts.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]T8FEhMxSSWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

Impacto

Hello

Your avy reminds me of Fifty Sue.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 6, 2015)

Wolfarus said:


> Just reported him for whoring. Asked that he be slashed 2k posts.



I vote for about 16k so that he stops bragging about it like it's cool to spend your day typing on NF.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2015)

post whoring so 2006


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

Never said I was gonna post whore. :33


----------



## dynasaur (Mar 6, 2015)

why do want a high post count?

what do you get out of it? 

you should go to bed btw sleep is good


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 6, 2015)

Zeno said:


> post whoring so 2006



Joined in dec 2011, talks about goings-in in 2006..

Art though a practitioner of the mystic arts?


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

Zeno is a magic being it seems.

Confirmed.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 6, 2015)

2011>2013>2012>2014>2015

year rankings


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2015)

I hope you made this thread after just waking up.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2015)

>Saw thread title
>Knew it was Rax


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry NB, cant hear you over the awesomeness of 2007


----------



## Oceania (Mar 6, 2015)

Dyna said:


> why do want a high post count?
> 
> what do you get out of it?
> 
> you should go to bed btw sleep is good



Sleep is for the dead.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 6, 2015)

years before 2011 are lost to the mists of time

rip library of Alexandria I hardly knew ye


----------



## Smoke (Mar 6, 2015)

Yo, me too. It's gonna be a looooooong 5 years.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 6, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> some enterprising mod should go delete about 200 of his posts



[youtube]m9uoJyyoVyk[/youtube]


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll wait for you, Smoke


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> 2011>2013>2012>2014>2015
> 
> year rankings


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

If I lose posts I swear a legion of spiders is gonna consume your Australian ass, Nighter


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 6, 2015)

As if spiders are gonna scare an Australian.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2015)

Rax said:


> Zeno is a magic being it seems.
> 
> Confirmed.



i guess me and luc are both a mystery since we apparently have the ability to perceive the past


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

They don't need to scare her.

They need to decay away her dirty flesh.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 6, 2015)

Rax said:


> They don't need to scare her.
> 
> They need to decay away her dirty flesh.



You don't understand Australians.


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 6, 2015)

WAD said:


> i feel sorry for whoever is still a FT section regular



Your empathy is appreciated.


----------



## Gin (Mar 6, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> years before 2011 are lost to the mists of time
> 
> rip library of Alexandria I hardly knew ye


tfw you're literally the only poster I know from '10

what even happened that year

what did you do


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 6, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> 1%FAPFAPFAPFAP



Don't be so kind


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

She's not even a real 2010er

She signed up then never did shit until 2012


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> >Saw thread title
> >Knew it was Rax



>2012 member
>Still don't know who you are


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

Mider, your posts and opinions are unreliable.

Seeing as you're *bananas*.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 6, 2015)

Rax said:


> Mider, your posts and opinions are unreliable.
> 
> Seeing as you're *bananas*.





That physically hurt.


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 6, 2015)

Mider T said:


> >2012 member
> >Still don't know who you are



It's the phoenix king.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> 2011>2013>2012>2014>2015
> 
> year rankings



2015 is besto year cuz I haven't seen anyone of this year join yet 

^_______________________________^


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

The rustling already


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 6, 2015)

The World said:


> 2015 is besto year cuz I haven't seen anyone of this year join yet



 llllllllll


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey Mockingbird


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 6, 2015)

Rax said:


> Hey Mockingbird


What's up?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 6, 2015)

Hisοka said:


> tfw you're literally the only poster I know from '10
> 
> what even happened that year
> 
> what did you do



nobody must know


----------



## hammer (Mar 6, 2015)

I hope your posts get reset


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

How's life?

Mockingbird, could I pay you to throw Nighter into a river?

Or a pond?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 6, 2015)

hammer said:


> I hope your posts get reset



Hey man, c'mon he has a condition. 

He can't get it up unless he has a high post count.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 6, 2015)

2010 is basically the void century


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 6, 2015)

also gz on uber


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 6, 2015)

Rax said:


> How's life?
> 
> Mockingbird, could I pay you to throw Nighter into a river?
> 
> Or a pond?


It's all good. 


Nah,i don't do wetjobs


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

A puddle will do fine.

Nighter is a knee high gnome anyways


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 7, 2015)

You should get 47,000 posts, 1,000 for every chromosome.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 7, 2015)

holy shit you're actually doing this


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Trinity said:


> holy shit you're actually doing this



Where's Dream when you need him to reset forum post counts?


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Too busy reading fanfiction.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2015)

A 150x133 avatar, some fucking people man.

If Dream wanted to save this section he should ban an FT section posters from here.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> Too busy reading fanfiction.



One day... One day you'll do something that I always wanted you to do and I won't have to ask. 

Cause if I ask you always say no..


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 7, 2015)

What section is Rax posting in?

.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> What section is Rax posting in?
> 
> .



FT probably. 

Dunno.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Mar 7, 2015)

It's been 6 years since I joined, and I'll never reach 1K.


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 7, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> FT probably.
> 
> Dunno.



Mainly the  FT section


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 7, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> What section is Rax posting in?
> 
> .



Hmm,let's see

dude has an FT set so probably FT.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

ArabianLuffy said:


> It's been 6 years since I joined, and I'll never reach 1K.



>Has too much life for the rest of us. 

Damn you normal person. 



HamSloth said:


> Mainly the  FT section


 
As I thought. Guy's in love with that animu.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Why would I care about the words of a pedo like you?


----------



## Araragi (Mar 7, 2015)

You should go to sleep.

I should too tbf


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

die of insomnia


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

10:50 pm

54 posts to go


----------



## Xin (Mar 7, 2015)

I believe in you.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

So we've got a couple dozen sleepy Rax posts ahead of us

God help us


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Xin


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

35 more posts!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Psst

Dream

Freeze his postcount on 19999 when he gets there


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Nononononononono


11:30 pm


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

11:43 pm


23 more posts


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

Tell me when you're at 19999. Time to finally pull the trigger on slashing you


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

zaru locking him at 19999 would be better


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Zaru, you shit maggot

I hate your post but love your set


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

OH SHIT HES CLOSE MODS GET READY


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

NO


GET AWAY


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

DO IT HE IS SO CLOSE TO 19999


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

GET OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTA HERE


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

Keep goin' Rax-kun 

I'll give you a bed time song in celebration after


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ima post my shit in the pictures of members thread at 20k


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm not going to bed until I hit my dick a few times but you don't see me braggin about it


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

That's because you wouldn't be able to walk from bed to the computer desk after


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

do it hurry!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

This will do as warning

I'm deleteing all your spam posts

Please, don't spam, don't agonize in threads. it's against the rules

Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ten posts gone

Let's check next the anime section


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

You can pinpoint the exact moment where Rax's heart breaks


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Quit it, Ane.

You fuck.

I wanna go to bed.


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> Ten posts gone
> 
> Let's check next the anime section





Zaru said:


> You can pinpoint the exact moment where Rax's heart breaks





Rax said:


> Quit it, Ane.
> 
> You fuck.
> 
> I wanna go to bed.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

And another four were gone

Rax, go to bed


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm not a quitter.

I'll stay up until I get my goal, Ane.

Not gonna break and throw my drive away because you don't like fun


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Pretty sure Ane is trying to make me stay up so I die.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

Fight it, Rax. Fight it.


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

ROWROW FIGHT DAH POWA


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane is confirmed mean mod.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

ane go back and delete his old posts that count as spam too


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> ane go back and delete his old posts that count as spam too



Wonderful idea


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane is already deleting my posts.

The hate is real


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax

Besides Akihabara District, where else do you post?


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll tell you in exchange for one of your cats IRL


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Stop, Ane.

You're a fucking monster.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

omg my sides


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

1 am

11 posts to go.

Ane, I hope your cats go missing and your mother disowns you


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane is doing it just to bug me.

She's putting it at like 19,986 right after I get to about 19,992

Ane, you're the reason I see staff as bad.

Get herpes


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

_The day ane killed Rax by sleep deprivation_


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm very tired and just wanna get this done so I can go to sleep


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

i find your suffering highly amusing


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd argue he'll have an aneurysm first.


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

OMG I can't take it


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane and Rax when he finally gives up


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

> Rax
> Red Regalia of Fire
> God of Shinobi
> 
> ...



Go to bed, Rax


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm not giving up.

Ane has to go at some point.

I got a minimart close by and 2 grand I can waste on energy drinks until my body shuts down.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> Go to bed, Rax



No.

I'm not a quitter.

Or a liar.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

u r so bad at this rax

be more efficient


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

I think based on timezones ane is better off


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I won't give up.

Even if Ane makes me die.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Okay, Rax

You go to your 20k stupid posts. I can just slash you later.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Stop.

What's your deal?

Does it give you the tingles to fuck with people without your power? 

IS THAT WHY YOU BECAME A MOD?!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

It will even be funnier when you wake up tomorrow


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> Okay, Rax
> 
> You go to your 20k stupid posts. I can just slash you later.



i hope ur just giving him false hope


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane is deleting posts of legitness.

I was talking about who Saitama's VA should be and what voice fits him for the upcoming anime and she deleted it.

Ane confirmed nazi jerk


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> Okay, Rax
> 
> You go to your 20k stupid posts. I can just slash you later.





Rax said:


> Stop.
> 
> What's your deal?
> 
> ...


thats the ONLY reason to be a mod


ane said:


> It will even be funnier when you wake up tomorrow


lock him one post away no matter what he does he can't hit 20k it'll be glorious


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Is Ane known for getting her balls off by messing with nice NF members like myself?


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

what mod isn't?

the tears of members fuel them


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like Ima be up for a few more hours...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Is Ane known for getting her balls off by messing with nice NF members like myself?



I think we're discovering a whole new sadistic side of her here

Impressive, Rax


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh, Comics Theater
You post there as well


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Is Ane known for getting her balls off by messing with nice NF members like myself?



Yes, take me for example

Except she embarrassed me in my RL life by contacting my doctors


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I JUST STARTED POSTING THERE AND I WATCH EVERYTHING I'VE POSTED IN.

WHY IS SHE DOING THIS?! 

Ima find Ane one day IRL and throw something at her.

Like

a muffin

Or some saucy chicken bones.

Or a spider


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Larcher, I didn't do anything trying to embarrass you


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

Larcher said:


> Yes, take me for example
> 
> Except she embarrassed me in my RL life by contacting my doctors



thats different

this is hilarious

rax should just stop being stupid and go to sleep already.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax, keep posting in convos if you wish. As long as you don't do it obnoxious, I won't touch your posts there. 

Those threads will be landfilled eventualy anyway.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

dont give him ideas

we wanna prolong this!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

This is how Comics Theater looked before ane


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane

may your ovaries go dry as stone.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 7, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Ane and Rax when he finally gives up



Scerp's little creatures are truly glorious.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> dont give him ideas
> 
> we wanna prolong this!



He went, out of the blue, to post in the HoU convo.
A manga he doesn't like
A section from which he was kicked because he was blunt about not liking it and was trying to rile other people up

He really wants that stupid number


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

I was embarrassed, though 

My doctors and parents thought I was some sort of socially incompetent buffoon, because of it I'm now classed as vulnerable on the internet 

Not that I need to worry anymore, I've got the internet as much as I want now, I don't need to worry about how everyone turned on me


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

inb4theyalreadyaredry


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Ane and Rax when he finally gives up




Completely accurate


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I've definitely been posting in the HoU convo for over a year and a half now.

Ane proving that she has no idea what she's talking about


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

I wish my gf would do that to me


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane, stop.

It's already 1:30...


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyway, when ever there's a drama thread revolving around ane, I always get agitated


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Is Ane known for getting her balls off by messing with nice NF members like myself?



No, she gets her rocks off with Trinity now. This has been addressed already.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I've definitely been posting in the HoU convo for over a year and a half now.
> 
> Ane proving that she has no idea what she's talking about



Oh, whatever

It's still fair game to post in the convo, that's what I'm saying

You still didn't like the manga, you were section banned for being obnoxious about it, and someone asked you in that thread who you are


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I just broke my desk drew.

Ane is a horrible being.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> He went, out of the blue, to post in the HoU convo.
> A manga he doesn't like
> A section from which he was kicked because he was blunt about not liking it and was trying to rile other people up
> 
> He really wants that stupid number


never let him have it then, the moar he wants it the moar lulz we can extract by preventing him from reaching 20K

his number keeps going down instead of up


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

Having calmed down, sorry ane

I shouldn't have used this as an excuse to lash out on you, I don't really dislike you, either


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I just broke my desk drew.
> 
> Ane is a horrible being.




Pics            ?


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> Oh, whatever
> 
> It's still fair game to post in the convo, that's what I'm saying
> 
> You still didn't like the manga, you were section banned for being obnoxious about it, and someone asked you in that thread who you are



They were referring to the new dude from Dec. 2014

You're not very observant for a mod


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

rax go to bed before  you bust something else from this saltiness

edit


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I just broke my desk drew.
> 
> Ane is a horrible being.



Son, blaming fuck ups in your life on what is, ostensibly, an invisible person is not healthy.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I stepped on it without realizing it was open.

It's Ane's fault.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

lol ane why u always pick on the mentally unsound


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I just wanna go to bed.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I stepped on it without realizing it was open.
> 
> It's Ane's fault.



suuuuuuuuuuuuure


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I honestly want to personally give Ane cancer or Aids or some shit.

Ebola^5


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

this is ane and rax


----------



## Stelios (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I just wanna go to bed.



you do realize that nobody's holding you from sleeping except your self imposition right?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

New plan

I can wait to 19,999 and then ban you


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> New plan
> 
> I can wait to 19,999 and then ban you



locking him at one away is better, that way we can always see him complain


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

a spam ban sounds even more sadistic

make it a month long so rax can actually die of sleep deprivation


----------



## Stelios (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> New plan
> 
> I can wait to 19,999 and then ban you



sadism over 9000


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane is proving to be doing it out of hate and no actual rules.

Demod her, 2015


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

this is the most tame modfuck in nf history dude


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I just wanna go to bed.



Go to bed, then. Nobody cares whether or not you get 20,000 posts, and you shouldn't either. : P


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Dude



> *Spam:*
> Do not repeatedly double post or post trite (unrelated animated gifs, motivational posters, generally less than contributory rhetoric and/or nonsensical strings of words) to raise post count or be an annoyance.




I'm enjoying but there's also a rule for this


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm not doing these at all.

You most certainly deleted my posts in the comic book theater when I was talking about Gotham, Arrow, and the Flash when I was talking about the series and even the latest episodes.

You're breaking the rules you enforce daily.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

rax is a whiny bitch

u join in on deleting his posts too goose man


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> rax is a whiny bitch
> 
> u join in on deleting his posts too goose man



Already have.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

Actually, funny story, Rax. 

Without my post mask, I have 24,000 posts.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I'm not doing these at all.
> 
> You most certainly deleted my posts in the comic book theater when I was talking about Gotham, Arrow, and the Flash when I was talking about the series and even the latest episodes.
> 
> You're breaking the rules you enforce daily.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

How is commenting on them around the same time pointless spam when I'm giving reason behind my posts and actually discussing the series?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Already have.


good, it seems like rax will never get to sleep unless he stops being an idiot


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't go to a section to make comments in all threads at the same time to raise your postcount.

As you have been doing for months now, Rax.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 7, 2015)

ahahaha come on this is cruel don't torture the kid. Give him a temp ban just enough to go to sleep and cool off


----------



## NO (Mar 7, 2015)

I believe ane and Atlantic Storm are good people, so why not let him hit 20k posts so he can go to sleep, then you can remove the spam tomorrow (which will only throw him back a few dozen posts he could recover the following morning anyway)?

It's almost like you two don't want him to sleep.

That's rude.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

^ if they are actually good ppl they will make him suffer moar
somethings gud is evul



ane said:


> Don't go to a section to make comments in all threads at the same time to raise your postcount.
> 
> As you have been doing for months now, Rax.



he has done this even before? i have heard of repwhoring but never postcount whoring

why he care so much about that?


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I watch all those shows and read those manga, Ane.

I'm allowed to post my opinions.

They're not spam seeing as I actually am giving thought towards them and not just few word junk.

You're deleting posts in the OPM anime thread when I was talking about who should be Saitama's VA and other characters VAs, such as Genos.


----------



## Susano-o (Mar 7, 2015)

this thread is so hot


i can't stay 

don't touch ane 
unwashed peasants


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Yet Ane is fine with posts like these


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

thats a qwality post

the hype is real


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

A little spam happens everywhere

Me having to delete 40/50 posts  is not the same thing, Rax

Go to bed


----------



## NO (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Yet Ane is fine with posts like these



I think it's just a matter of the rapid firing (which is what "spam" is according to NF) you did. If the posts were all about 5-10 minutes apart instead of 1-5, it'd be fine.


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Go to bed, then. Nobody cares whether or not you get 20,000 posts, and you shouldn't either. : P



but that rep powadose he even realize that anyways


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

this is amusing


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

No.

I'm not a quitter or a liar, Ane.

Get out.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

is ane in my top 5 mods after this thread?

quite possibly


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

dont forget goosey

he helped


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane, if you have a boyfriend I hope he cheats on you after this


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

inb4 ane is asexual


----------



## NO (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Ane, if you have a boyfriend I hope he cheats on you after this





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I had plans in the morning but I don't see myself getting enough sleep at this point in time.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Then go to bed


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

i think the mods should keep this up in shifts so that red hero's assburgers keeps him obsessively trying to get to 20k, but never reaching it, until the sleep deprivation literally kills him

you people could genuinely kill someone irl exclusively by using your modtools, and it would be red hero, too

isn't that amazing?

carpe diem


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i think the mods should keep this up in shifts so that red hero's assburgers keeps him obsessively trying to get to 20k, but never reaching it, until the sleep deprivation literally kills him
> 
> you people could genuinely kill someone irl exclusively by using your modtools, and it would be red hero, too
> 
> ...


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

THAT'D MAKE ME A QUITTER AND A LIAR, ANE

I'M NEITHER OF THESE THINGS


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

god bless rax, his ☻☻☻☻☻☻ gives him determination that us mere mortals can only dream of


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> THAT'D MAKE ME A QUITTER AND A LIAR, ANE
> 
> I'M NEITHER OF THESE THINGS



A smart man knows when to fold, Rax...


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

Is this like a severe case of OCD or some shit?:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

Are you a smart man?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

was that a zero dark thirty joke


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Are you a smart man?



you know for a fact that he isn't


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm not a coward.

Not gonna stand down to the mods and their bullying



Not a bitch like Luc


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> was that a zero dark thirty joke



no I just needed to do something other then  for once


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

>making a thread like this
>not expecting to get fucked over

Thats probably the best part of the entire thing


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

hammer said:


> no I just needed to do something other then  for once



there's always


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Luc is as faggish as his avy is ginger.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I'm not a coward.
> 
> Not gonna stand down to the mods and their bullying
> 
> ...



The only person I bully is Cordelia.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

i haven't seen corgelia in ages

does she still post


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> there's always


true, but nothing is as good as this was




Rax said:


> Luc is as faggish as his avy is ginger.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane is though.

She's a wicked being.

I want her pets to run away


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Ane is though.
> 
> She's a wicked being.
> 
> I want her pets to run away


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane already fucked up my entire day schedule


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i haven't seen corgelia in ages
> 
> does she still post



She's been on recently. Just sporadically, since she's busy with school and all.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Ane already fucked up my entire day schedule



Whose fault is it that you set this silly goal?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Ane is though.
> 
> She's a wicked being.
> 
> I want her pets to run away



I'm reminded of this now.


[YOUTUBE]WtfHk2hSlqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane deletes my post and calls it spam when there's a post just above it and had less content than mine


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

i genuinely for real want to know if red hero will keep doing this while ane and goose cockblock him until he collapses from sleep-dep or dies

if ane and goose can keep deleting his posts until this autistic obsession actually fucks up red hero's health and life, i will give them both...?20


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

You're right

There are many posts in that thread that are plain spam

Let me check more into that thread

Thank you, Rax


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

chillax sleep  and do it tomorrow if you spam you can reasonably be slashed just sleep and post normal tomorrow


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

hammer said:


> chillax sleep  and do it tomorrow if you spam you can reasonably be slashed just sleep and post normal tomorrow



this dream-hating communist wants you to accept the oppression of state authority and become one of the obedient sheeple

keep going no matter what happens


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Dammit, Rax

Can't you post something else that is not a 



Rax said:


> Hot damn



in those threads?


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Stop deleting my posts.

This is BS.

It's 2:30 am.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Go to bed, Rax.

I told you you have been spamming for months. This is not new.
You told me to delete spam posts in that thread, that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Stop deleting my posts.
> 
> This is BS.
> 
> It's 2:30 am.



Man, that's not even late. Stop complaining, you baby.

(And also go to sleep, because losing sleep over post count is absurd.)


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> this dream-hating communist wants you to accept the oppression of state authority and become one of the obedient sheeple
> 
> keep going no matter what happens


All hail Britannia !


ane said:


> Dammit, Rax
> 
> Can't you post something else that is not a
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax, this is not worth it


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

fairy fail is shit

no wonder rax likes it


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

Red hero... 

Just make 16 actual posts she can't delete

How hard can that even be?


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I will take up whatever religion gets Ane a disease that makes her vagina close up and her  hair become a Danny DeVito look.


----------



## Venom (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> Red hero...
> 
> Just make 16 actual posts she can't delete
> 
> How hard can that even be?



Well how could he get the attention if he did so?


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> Red hero...
> 
> Just make 16 actual posts she can't delete
> 
> How hard can that even be?



She's deleting posts I actually am putting a couple sentences in and talking about new episodes of shows, such as Gotham, and she still calls them spam and deletes them.

She's doing it purely to be a mean bitch


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax linked me to a gold mine



Rax said:


> Dat NaLu





Rax said:


> Lucy's an angel





Rax said:


> I DIDN'T SEE THAT ONE





Rax said:


> Ehhh


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> Rax, this is not worth it



I'm not a quitter nor a liar.

And I'm definitely not giving into your asshole bullying


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane is just trying to get me to request a ban at this point :/


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

Those technically aren't spam tho

The emotes engage the emotional response however minimal. And the  nalu gushing is probably as relevant as a fairy tail comment couls get.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Or you might get it on your own

I'm just trying you realize this is stupid. Post count is stupid, but spamming threads, all threads, is annoying to other people.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

I made popcorn and its only midday

Btw talking of movies. Watch focus, movie was actually brilliant.

Had this large Puerto Rican Wad in it and everything


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

now rax, I would love for her asshole to bully me count your blessings


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Ane is just trying to get me to request a ban at this point :/



That is...

Highly excessive


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I was just trying to have a small milestone and go to sleep.

Now I've lost about 4 hours of sleep and screwed over my entire morning cause Ane finds it funny :/


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> Or you might get it on your own
> 
> I'm just trying you realize this is stupid. Post count is stupid, but spamming threads, all threads, is annoying to other people.



If I'm being real... This is contradictory. 

If it's pointless then it shouldn't matter if this is what he wants to do, and if 16 spam posts gets him to stop then halting the process only continues the cycle. It's counterproductive. 

I mean, i am all for fucking the  aspirations of others, but let's call this what it is: youz cockblockin'


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't spam.

Get the milestone without spamming.

You can do that.

Now go to bed, Rax. You'll feel better.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> Those technically aren't spam tho
> 
> The emotes engage the emotional response however minimal. And the  nalu gushing is probably as relevant as a fairy tail comment couls get.



She's a mod

She doesn't care because there's nothing I can do to prevent it and she finds it funny.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

You, actually gave up sleep over postcount...

Son I think there's something wrong with you here


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

It's clearly obvious that I'm not going to quit.

Ane is only doing it because she thinks keeping me awake is funny.

She already admitted that she was fucking me over just cause.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> If I'm being real... This is contradictory.
> 
> If it's pointless then it shouldn't matter if this is what he wants to do, and if 16 spam posts gets him to stop then halting the process only continues the cycle. It's counterproductive.
> 
> I mean, i am all for fucking the  aspirations of others, but let's call this what it is: youz cockblockin'



The number doesn't matter. I couldn't care less if an admin finds it in his heart to give him one million posts

Spamming threads, on the other hand, is obnoxious. It derails the threads and can annoy other users.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I was just trying to have a small milestone and go to sleep.
> 
> Now I've lost about 4 hours of sleep and screwed over my entire morning cause Ane finds it funny :/


ane didnt make you lose 4 hours of sleep
your own aut1sm made you do that

and yeah it is funny

just go to sleep already u fool


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh he's hella fucked up, but you can't change that. The sooner he gets it, the sooner he sleeps. And you can just mop up his posts later.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

She keeps deleting my posts in here about the shows I'm watching + THe upcoming Marvel/DC movies just cause


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> Oh he's hella fucked up, but you can't change that. The sooner he gets it, the sooner he sleeps. And you can just mop up his posts later.



the later he gets it, the more fucked up his health and life is. and you can potentially be proud of ridding the world of red hero


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> She's a mod
> 
> She doesn't care because there's nothing I can do to prevent it and she finds it funny.



Make a complaint thread~

Watch your complaints get ignored and defeated by the group of magical elves with powers, and then realise the futility of trying to fight against it.

Get some sleep. You can't win this battle no matter how you argue.

NF is a dictatorship, not a democracy.


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> The number doesn't matter. I couldn't care less if an admin finds it in his heart to give him one million posts
> 
> Spamming threads, on the other hand, is obnoxious. It derails the threads and can annoy other users.



Yea, but if he's determined to continue, then just let him finish up. He'll stop in 15 or so posts. 

By actively tryimg to stop him you're just gonna promote more spam. This is a dude who is clinging his sleep to a post number. He got nothing to lose.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 7, 2015)

The thing I find amusing about all this is Rax is constantly trying to play the victim while wishing bodily harm on ane.


----------



## Venom (Mar 7, 2015)

if Rax complained Dream would probably slash his post count back to 0


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Watch her delete this legit post and label it as spam.

She she's done like 12 of my posts in that section.


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the later he gets it, the more fucked up his health and life is. and you can potentially be proud of ridding the world of red hero



I just want ane to admit that's her goal.  No need to fill it with sanctimonious stuff. This is actually more admirable.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> By actively tryimg to stop him you're just gonna promote more spam. This is a dude who is clinging his sleep to a post number. He got nothing to lose.



spam she can quickscope delete ez

plus he might die

or at least suffer brutal headaches and feel awful

isn't that worth some effort?


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> The thing I find amusing about all this is Rax is constantly trying to play the victim while wishing bodily harm on ane.



I want her to have the Mumps


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Watch her delete this legit post and label it as spam.
> 
> She she's done like 12 of my posts in that section.



Maybe you shouldn't have made those twelve posts in the first place.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> Yea, but if he's determined to continue, then just let him finish up. He'll stop in 15 or so posts.
> 
> By actively tryimg to stop him you're just gonna promote more spam. This is a dude who is clinging his sleep to a post number. *He got nothing to lose.*



Cept sleep


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Watch her delete this post as well.


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

Well ane truly surprrised me

Never thought she could be this petty. Honestly impressed. Done gained my respect tbh


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

His posts are just dwindling away


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have made those twelve posts in the first place.



How is legitmentaly talking about the series and its recent events spam at all?

Each of those posts were 3-4 sentences each talking about the latest episode and what's coming up next.

You're doing this just to be a dick and ruin my night.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I honestly hate ane at this point.

Not gonna lie.

I'd have FT canceled and thrown away before liking her at all after this.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow.

Just wow.

Ahahahahahaha


----------



## Venom (Mar 7, 2015)

ane is drinking these tears


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I honestly hate ane at this point.
> 
> Not gonna lie.
> 
> *I'd have FT canceled and thrown away* before liking her at all after this.



Don't we all?


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I honestly hate ane at this point.
> 
> Not gonna lie.
> 
> I'd have FT canceled and thrown away before liking her at all after this.



Shit. 

I think you genuinely hurt his feelings


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> How is legitmentaly talking about the series and its recent events spam at all?
> 
> Each of those posts were 3-4 sentences each talking about the latest episode and what's coming up next.
> 
> You're doing this just to be a dick and ruin my night.




No, I'm not. I'm telling you to go to bed. Or,if you are not sleepy, watch a movie, fap, read, go jogging. Whatever, I don't care. I care about my janitor tasks, which is lame, but hey, I have sparkles in exchange of doing that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> Shit.
> 
> I think you genuinely hurt his feelings



i'm gonna rep ane


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

And keep in mind we've been absolute dicks to RH for months and he never went this far. 

Ane owns


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

he even had abuse in the OBD back in the day


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

lol ane solos
bullying the poor autist like that 

she is my fav mod now


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

I want a cat gif with a coffe mug and smirk


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

Gotta spread before I can rep ane


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cmon rax only 15 more posts to go

Still dont get why you dont just make honest posts in the other libraries

She'd have no ground to stand on and you coulda been asleep three hours ago


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane is going to get the karma to her one day.

Gonna like

Lose 1 boob

be a freak


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

rax when you can go 26 hours of no sleep then maybe we can talk


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Ane is going to get the karma to her one day.
> 
> Gonna like
> 
> ...





Ane has really hurt him like woow ahahaha


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

Its 8am and i still havent slept either


----------



## Matariki (Mar 7, 2015)

let the poor guy nap


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

hammer said:


> rax when you can go 26 hours of no sleep then maybe we can talk



i was actually up for 30 over the last two days and i felt horrible waking up today which is weaksauce considering i once managed over 50 hours


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> ItsIt's 8am and i still havent slept either



Do you ever sleep?

I swear you are posting every hour of the day


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

CA182 said:


> Ane has really hurt him like woow ahahaha



it's nice that you're quoting this because if anyone's enough of a carebear shitlord to go to me, "luc ur so mean!!! wishing death on rh!! urgh!!" or something, i can just point out that he wants ane to get breast cancer bc she won't let him reach an arbitrary milestone of posts made on an anime forum on the internet


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey rax

U know if you hit 20k and sleep

By the time you wake up you'll be back on 19k


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i was actually up for 30 over the last two days and i felt horrible waking up today which is weaksauce considering i once managed over 50 hours



someone I knew once had a concussion nobody wanted to watch her shit was whack


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

CA182 said:


> Hey rax
> 
> U know if you hit 20k and sleep
> 
> By the time you wake up you'll be back on 19k


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

CA182 said:


> Do you ever sleep?
> 
> I swear you are posting every hour of the day



There are a good 10 hour plus streaks where i dont post


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's nice that you're quoting this because if anyone's enough of a carebear shitlord to go to me, "luc ur so mean!!! wishing death on rh!! urgh!!" or something, i can just point out that he wants ane to get breast cancer bc she won't let him reach an arbitrary milestone of posts made on an anime forum on the internet



We are honestly watching a guy kick up a fuss and lose sleep over a number that means absolutely nothing at all

I might be nice. But I'm not stupid lol

And this quite frankly is stupidity

Rax dont you have a life that this sleep deprivation is about to fuck up?


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

I think the obd got a lot of shit for messing with him


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

hes nearly there, the trail is almost over

quick someone delete his posts again


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane wants me dead.

Also get out, Robert.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

also moody, to be fair, ane hasn't deleted any of his recent posts, so presumably they're up to scratch according to the forum's spam-guidelines, so she's not just being petty

just sayin'


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax, you started this ten hours ago

Go to bed


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

all the spam


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I woulda been to bed 4 hours ago if Ane didn't want me dead...


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

go post in the OBD I dare you


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

THe OBD is dead.

So no.

ALSO

My screen saver is starting to move around.

But it isn't an animated one...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

If your eyes don't work, they're probably telling you to sleep


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

My will is stronger


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

19999...

Here we go


----------



## Matariki (Mar 7, 2015)

congrats


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

i guess even red hero isn't so retarded he can't make 15 posts that pass a cursory spam inspection

more's the pity, i genuinely wanted him to pass out bc of sleep-dep, having totally failed to manage it


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

finally now the idiot can go to  sleep


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

double posting is a sin, Rax


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

^ahahahah

Ane noo now i need to rep you again


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Why am I not FV status?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

he now posted in a convo

meh, I guess internet fictional points are more important than sleeping


----------



## Venom (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Why am I not FV status?



because you aren't FV-Tier


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Sleep time 

But wait, how come my post count rank hasn't changed?


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Why am I not FV status?



Are actually trolling

No way in hell you didnt check to see where FV started before you decided to deprive yourself of sleep


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Why am I not FV status?



I would assume because you need more posts

Or there's a usergroup because its a horrible image


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nope

Rax

U need 2k more posts

Keep going man!


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

20k is FV

26k is Sith Lord

30k is the Mider T Smiley face


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I'M GOING TO SLEEP ALREADY


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

nope its 22k like chris said

fuck sleep, the title is more important
keep spamming till u get it


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Shit

Oh well

My goal was 20k, not FV for tonight

Good night, everyone


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow rh

22k is fv


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> Are actually trolling
> 
> No way in hell you didnt check to see where FV started before you decided to deprive yourself of sleep



   

this is the icing on the shitcake


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

Dude is trying to cover up his fuckup too

Like wow


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

red hero, ladies and gentlemen

red

hero


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Ane and Rax when he finally gives up



Reposted for accuracy


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> Dude is trying to cover up his fuckup too
> 
> Like wow



I did think it was 20k

But the go all wasn't  FV, it was 20k


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

thats a really poor attempt to save face rax


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2015)

The number was more enticing than the cool rank you thought it would yield? 

I dont buy it


----------



## Venom (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Shit
> 
> Oh well
> 
> ...



yfw ane will never let you hit 22k


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

More like a technicality


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> The number was more enticing than the cool rank you thought it would yield?
> 
> I dont buy it



I thought it was 20k  

But I said in the OP the goal  was 20k, not FV

Technicality


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Watch her delete this legit post and label it as spam.
> 
> She she's done like 12 of my posts in that section.



You were saying?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Why am I not FV status?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

What's worse here is that he's clearly not gonna be able to sleep anyways

Because the fear of two posts getting deleted while he is asleep, will cripple him into being unable to sleep and furiously f5 nf lmao


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Sleep time
> 
> But wait, how come my post count rank hasn't changed?


----------



## Xin (Mar 7, 2015)

FV is 22k.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

goose

tell the story of this thread to the obd skype chat


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well

It's been a good show
With a wonderful turn of events at the end

10/10 would delete again


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Xin (Mar 7, 2015)

So he made it through ne night to reach FV just to not reach FV in the end?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]yLmd0100T9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Venom (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> Well
> 
> It's been a good show
> With a wonderful turn of events at the end
> ...



we will see you back in about 1970 posts


----------



## Garfield (Mar 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> The number was more enticing than the cool rank you thought it would yield?
> 
> I dont buy it


The numbers are always more interesting that ranks tho


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

I think it's pretty hilarious that Red Hero still hasn't realized that he his post count will probably hit the 1900s again once I archive the FT convo thread.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I think it's pretty hilarious that Red Hero still hasn't realized that he his post count will probably hit the 1900s again once I archive the FT convo thread.



dude

he didn't even check that FV wasn't at 20k before he tried to get it and he spent 10 hours trying without ever thinking to make sure

he is way below the fairly average level of intelligence required to do the math on that one

he's basically retarded


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2015)

Dude I checked this thread when I was on break at work 2 hours ago and he was _still_ giving you guys shit? I'm going to go through the old FT chapter threads and delete his spam just for that alone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr. Nr.1 PPD on NF still reporting in 


what did I miss here


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Dude I checked this thread when I was on break at work 2 hours ago and he was _still_ giving you guys shit? I'm going to go through the old FT chapter threads and delete his spam just for that alone.


oh god plz do

rh is gonna have a heart attack when he wakes up and finds out how low his post count has become


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Mr. Nr.1 PPD on NF still reporting in
> 
> 
> what did I miss here



rh spent 10 hours trying to get to 20k by spamming everywhere and ane noticed that his posts were spam and worthless and started deleting them and he started having a nervous breakdown and depriving himself of sleep over it

he eventually got to 20k in the end after having to put in waaayyyyy too much effort and fucking up his sleep cycle completely, and then was hit with an anvil of disappointment because he thought he'd reached the final villain post rank

but it's at 22k 

that elevated this thread from merely a depressing, but funny example of assburgers to a minor tragicomedy


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

It isn't even hard finding more spam posts.



Rax said:


> What Zelda game is your set from? ^



Obviously we've been too lenient with Rax so far.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> rh spent 10 hours trying to get to 20k by spamming everywhere and ane noticed that his posts were spam and worthless and started deleting them and he started having a nervous breakdown and depriving himself of sleep over it
> 
> he eventually got to 20k in the end after having to put in waaayyyyy too much effort and fucking up his sleep cycle completely, and then was hit with an anvil of disappointment because he thought he'd reached the final villain post rank
> 
> ...


I see


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats on your "accomplishment".


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2015)

Wait, what? He just went below 20k


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 7, 2015)

ane and AS double-teamed Rax


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2015)

He'd have like 1_2k posts at max if spam was deleted lol


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jet is also helping


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 7, 2015)

Why? would you do such a thing?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

his post count is going by the second lol


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> Jet is also helping



He is probably going to lose a few hundred posts from the hero academy thread alone by the time I'm threw with it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2015)

If he committs seppuku, it's on you two 

He looks to be sleeping, he'll have a heart attack once he logs on


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 7, 2015)

Dude you'd need to post a sht ton to get to 20k. And lol if you're still up then lol. g4u. keep at it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2015)

I found ane deleted one of his posts in the Avengers thread, I bet it wasn't even spam but deleted it for the hell of it


----------



## Impact (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't start with me luc


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

Man this thread took a delicious turn


----------



## Xin (Mar 7, 2015)

Glad to see one of my investments is paying off with entertainment.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

Xin said:


> Glad to see one of my investments is paying off with entertainment.


lol you're making it sound as if red hero is your pet chimp now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

what happened here

did the staff maliciously conspire into arbitrarily justifying deleting posts of his so that he didn't make it after all?

because

thats pretty funny


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> what happened here
> 
> did the staff maliciously conspire into arbitrarily justifying deleting posts of his so that he didn't make it after all?
> 
> ...



Nearly 200 posts deleted from 20,001


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

red hero made it to 20k posts but found out thats not what you need to get the FV rank so he took his own life


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2015)

rax the eternal fuck up has come full circle and ate his own butttail

the prophecy is complete


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> what happened here
> 
> did the staff maliciously conspire into arbitrarily justifying deleting posts of his so that he didn't make it after all?
> 
> ...



well, they weren't arbitrary deleting them

he genuinely just spams nothing everywhere, and because he made a spectacle of it, they noticed


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> what happened here
> 
> did the staff maliciously conspire into arbitrarily justifying deleting posts of his so that he didn't make it after all?
> 
> ...





Rax said:


> Why am I not FV status?





Moody said:


> Are actually trolling
> 
> No way in hell you didnt check to see where FV started before you decided to deprive yourself of sleep





Rax said:


> 20k is FV
> 
> 26k is Sith Lord
> 
> 30k is the Mider T Smiley face





He's too dumb for the English language to convey


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2015)

This thread


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Nearly 200 posts deleted from 20,001



I'm pretty sure I got close to 200 based off of just ONE thread.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Dude I checked this thread when I was on break at work 2 hours ago and he was _still_ giving you guys shit? I'm going to go through the old FT chapter threads and delete his spam just for that alone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

have u considered maybe just banning him tho


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

uve already taken off about 500 of his posts 

hes srsly gonna have a fit when he sees this






call me when he wakes up


----------



## Jagger (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm genuinely wondering what's worse

what he tried to accomplish in the first place or his bad attempts to save face.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> have u considered maybe just banning him tho



We are having an active discussion about the behavior he has displayed so its up in the air still.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

another will graham avatar 

my objective on NF is to get everyone to watch hannibal and death parade and have their lives enriched


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't think he acts in a malicious way, he genuinely thought he'd reach the Final Villain rank but was...dunno, just stupid to not read the FAQ and made a mockery out of himself.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 7, 2015)

Korra said:


> This thread



Glad that people still use my masterpiece


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 7, 2015)

You are deleting his posts?


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

I feel sorry for Rax

I really don't see why you have to humiliate him in front of everyone. I mean I like him, but he was prone to fall for this and make it worst for himself. I think a better way of going around this  would have been to PM him.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2015)

you never told why I should watch death parade though


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2015)

Vino said:


> Glad that people still use my masterpiece



you can never not enjoy the classic galaxy ryoma.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> I don't think he acts in a malicious way, he genuinely thought he'd reach the Final Villain rank but was...dunno, just stupid to not read the FAQ and made a mockery out of himself.



he is conscious of his spamming ive seen him rephrase a repost redundantly for the sake of +1'ing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

Lezu said:


> you never told why I should watch death parade though



its really good, and i dont know how to give it a summary without spoiling it and ruining it's fun from episode 1

all i can say is its the "makes you think" anime of the decade, probably


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2015)

Lezu said:


> you never told why I should watch death parade though



cuz it's good u rube


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> its really good, and i dont know how to give it a summary without spoiling it and ruining it's fun from episode 1
> 
> all i can say is its the "makes you think" anime of the decade, probably



are there many deaths ?

the title is death parade, it gives the feeling that there should be a lot of deaths in it


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2015)

Larcher said:


> I feel sorry for Rax
> 
> I really don't see why you have to humiliate him in front of everyone. I mean I like him, but he was prone to fall for this and make it worst for himself. I think a better way of going around this  would have been to PM him.



Between ane and I he has gotten multiple warnings before this thread was even made. It wouldn't be a public spectacle if he didn't decide to make it one and continue it for several hours after being told to stop.


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 7, 2015)

Lezu said:


> are there many deaths ?
> 
> the title is death parade, it gives the feeling that there should be a lot of deaths in it


Lezu asking the real questions.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Larcher said:


> I feel sorry for Rax
> 
> I really don't see why you have to humiliate him in front of everyone. I mean I like him, but he was prone to fall for this and make it worst for himself. I think a better way of going around this  would have been to PM him.



I PMed him

Twice

Jet warned him a few weeks ago


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Vino said:


> Glad that people still use my masterpiece



Oh, you did that?

I wondered


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

I guess I feel for Rax a lot in this case, because I can relate to him a lot

We're both odd, goofy, a bit dimwitted, etc but we mean all good

All we want is to have fun, though people misunderstand us and make fun of us


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

Lezu said:


> are there many deaths ?
> 
> the title is death parade, it gives the feeling that there should be a lot of deaths in it



yes, there are many deaths, lol



ane said:


> I PMed him
> 
> Twice
> 
> Jet warned him a few weeks ago



so what exactly is inhibiting the hammer's fall?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

nice to see larcher standing up for his fellow sperg/victim of the cruel ane


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Between ane and I he has gotten multiple warnings before this thread was even made. It wouldn't be a public spectacle if he didn't decide to make it one and continue it for several hours after being told to stop.



why don't you just completely delete all of his posts and delete all of the rep ? This punishment would be thousand times worse for him than any ban


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2015)

Larcher said:


> I feel sorry for Rax
> 
> I really don't see why you have to humiliate him in front of everyone. I mean I like him, but he was prone to fall for this and make it worst for himself. I think a better way of going around this  would have been to PM him.



Well he's apparently known as a spammer and he told everyone that he was going to reach 20K posts...which rang everyone's doorbells so yeah, he was asking for this. If he did it quietly, don't think anyone would have *noticed*, which is a key factor here as he made himself noticeable to everyone.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Between ane and I he has gotten multiple warnings before this thread was even made. It wouldn't be a public spectacle if he didn't decide to make it one and continue it for several hours after being told to stop.



I get that, still though

I'm gonna stick my belief he's entirely genuine and he just can't grasp it 

A ban may be necessary, but he's not trolling


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2015)

rh is larcher's stillborn fetus twin


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2015)

Jet, have you decreased his post count from the number it was *during* the time he made the thread? If so then he'll be even more pissed.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2015)

Lezu said:


> why don't you just completely delete all of his posts and delete all of the rep ? This punishment would be thousand times worse for him than any ban



I'm not going to advocate a rep cut for his spamming and no one is actually going to allow all of his posts to get deleted regardless of how dumb this thread was. Now if he does this a 3rd or 4th time all bets are off. 



Larcher said:


> I get that, still though
> 
> I'm gonna stick my belief he's entirely genuine and he just can't grasp it
> 
> A ban may be necessary, but he's not trolling



We will deliberate but I'll say he is probably going to get off a lot lighter than he should considering his entire history.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Jet, have you decreased his post count from the number it was *during* the time he made the thread? If so then he'll be even more pissed.



I don't know what his postcount was when he made the thread but, yeah, probably


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Jet, have you decreased his post count from the number it was *during* the time he made the thread? If so then he'll be even more pissed.



The number has gone down several hundred since he finally went to bed.

He can be pissed all he wants he is lucky we aren't giving him more shit for the garbage he hurled ane's way.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2015)

he was about 200 away when he made it


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 7, 2015)

You know, it's really the time to look at what you're doing and think if Larcher is feeling sorry for you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 7, 2015)

> 19,651


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

ban red hero

that "innocent retard" defence shouldn't fly


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> nice to see larcher standing up for his fellow sperg/victim of the cruel ane



Anes not cruel, she tries her hardest... sometimes to hard. What she done to me was much worst than Rax, and it's always going to scar me. 

The humiliation it caused me irl was immense, but I need to fix things with ane. I regret lashing out on her all the times I did.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> another will graham avatar
> 
> my objective on NF is to get everyone to watch hannibal and death parade and have their lives enriched


you unscrupulous bastard, you addicted me to Hannibal. ;___;


----------



## sworder (Mar 7, 2015)

10% post slash


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 7, 2015)

Larcher said:


> Anes not cruel, she tries her hardest... sometimes to hard. What she done to me was much worst than Rax, and it's always going to scar me.
> 
> The humiliation it caused me irl was immense, but I need to fix things with ane. I regret lashing out on her all the times I did.



You ungrateful son of a bitch. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 7, 2015)

poor           RH


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2015)

it wasn't funny for rax though

and no way in hell you're going to come in here rax and say that you weren't serious yesterday


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

Vino said:


> You ungrateful son of a bitch. Go fuck yourself.



You called her a piece of shit at one point, though

So that means we should both fuck ourselves, or we could fuck each other

That'd mean we both learned our lesson, right?


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

Or we could fuck ane


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 7, 2015)

Larcher said:


> You called her a piece of shit at one point, though
> 
> So that means we should both fuck ourselves, or we could fuck each other
> 
> That'd mean we both learned our lesson, right?



I don't recall doing such a thing, unless it was a jest, which isn't in your case. 

I don't need to fuck myself, I got someone to do it for me. How about you fuck off to the little rock you came from you miserable little piece of crap? bet your dad wishes he should have falcon punched your mother to abort your pathetic little face. 

Fuckface.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 7, 2015)

Vino said:


> I don't recall doing such a thing, unless it was a jest, which isn't in your case.
> 
> I don't need to fuck myself, I got someone to do it for me. How about you fuck off to the little rock you came from you miserable little piece of crap? bet your dad wishes he should have falcon punched your mother to abort your pathetic little face.
> 
> Fuckface.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

Vino said:


> I don't recall doing such a thing, unless it was a jest, which isn't in your case.
> 
> I don't need to fuck myself, I got someone to do it for me. How about you fuck off to the little rock you came from you miserable little piece of crap? bet your dad wishes he should have falcon punched your mother to abort your pathetic little face.
> 
> Fuckface.



Were you fucking bitches at 16? If so, I've got one thing to say to you: high five


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

there's no point reasoning with someone whose reasoning faculties are broken


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

don't take this the wrong way ane, as in me telling you that you're not doing your mod job right you are

but i think from a psychological perspective, you should probably retract that post

reminding him (and publicizing) of those threads is not going to give him the clear state of mind to allow him to reflect on his instability at the time which led you to take action, but he will interpret it as a further means to humiliate him

ur approach of non-confrontation has been working up til now, i think he's ok just let him vent


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> don't take this the wrong way ane, as in me telling you that you're not doing your mod job right you are
> 
> but i think from a psychological perspective, you should probably retract that post
> 
> ...



No, you're right

Deleted


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 7, 2015)

I....wah...

I give up.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2015)

Larcher I think it's about time for you to stop mentioning this stuff every time there's some talk going about Ane. We all know your story, enough of repeating it.


----------



## Matariki (Mar 7, 2015)

Vino said:


> I don't recall doing such a thing, unless it was a jest, which isn't in your case.
> 
> I don't need to fuck myself, I got someone to do it for me. How about you fuck off to the little rock you came from you miserable little piece of crap? bet your dad wishes he should have falcon punched your mother to abort your pathetic little face.
> 
> Fuckface.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Vino said:


> I....wah...
> 
> I give up.


Shai, you're awesome <3


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

> Old Today, 04:54 PM
> Lucaniel
> This message has been deleted by ane.



what

just edit my post and take the quotation of your post out of it


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 7, 2015)

Thorin               no


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

it's lazier just clicking the three posts and deleting at the same time


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

The thing is I'm like the fucking road runner, I just do things impulsively regardless of how stupid they are. 

I shoulder what I do and always seem to pull through, no one supported me through any of it. All they done was take the internet off me and leave to my own thoughts. 

I thought everyone on NF thought I was nuts and I hated how ultimately I couldn't succeed with being liked, that pain was the worst yet I pulled through it. I was ambitious to return to NF because I couldn't leave it at were I did

Plus, everything you reported was a phew days late, everything started turning out well for me in the blender, but I want you to know I no longer want to argue with you, it's been on my had a lot lately. I want to put it behind us.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

Larcher said:
			
		

> The thing is I'm like the fucking road runner, I just do things impulsively regardless of how stupid they are.



im not sure if this was the perfect simile but i laughed nonetheless

sasuga

"meep meep" is probably also a good way about thinking of nep nep


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, if you want to put things behind, you should do that

Stop thinking every time my name is mentioned is to rile you up
Or stop siding with everyone who dislikes me without thinking if they're right or not


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

the roadrunner was actually kinda smart, as i recall

always outwitted wile e.

so, nah


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 7, 2015)

What the fuck is going on here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the roadrunner was actually kinda smart, as i recall
> 
> always outwitted wile e.
> 
> so, nah



to be honest wile e. mostly outwitted himself
or mostly had extremely poor consumer choices with the manufacture's value of his supplier of choice


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

As for why I bring it up all the time, because people in my real life bring it up to me and throw it in my face


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

Also

I'm sorry for all the times I humored Homestruck about it


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

road runner plot armor too stronk


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 7, 2015)

Larcher said:


> As for why I bring it up all the time, because people in my real life bring it up to me and throw it in my face



Bro, let me know if you want that "thing" done.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> to be honest wile e. mostly outwitted himself
> or mostly had extremely poor consumer choices with the manufacture's value of his supplier of choice



i prolly remember it wrong

been like 15 years


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

And regardless of roadrunners intellect, he was always prone to getting himself into trouble


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 7, 2015)

Why did he keep using ACME shit 

Dumbass coyote


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> Lucaniel said:
> 
> 
> > rh spent 10 hours trying to get to 20k by spamming everywhere and ane noticed that his posts were spam and worthless and started deleting them and he started having a nervous breakdown and depriving himself of sleep over it
> ...



This shit's why I left NF


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol said:


> Why did he keep using ACME shit
> 
> Dumbass coyote



probably because acme pretty much monopolizes all-purpose production in that universe and thusly could feel inclined to fuck their customers over at will
sort of like a certain american ISP


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

As for road runners plot armor, that's another that makes me like him


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

looney tunes: deeper than it looks


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> im not sure if this was the perfect simile but i laughed nonetheless
> 
> sasuga
> 
> "meep meep" is probably also a good way about thinking of nep nep



Chris beat you to it.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 7, 2015)

i feel like post count is slowly starting to become more important to people than rep 


which is even more sad 


who would spend hours on end on here just to- 



well, ok


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

So Ane cut out some of his BS spam? Our hero. 

Let us hold a feast.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2015)

Join Date: May 2012
Posts: 19,486

the show goes on


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

I feel like listening to some inspirational music now

Probably sorry you're not a winner in celebration to the closure I've made today

Also for RH, I still feel a bit sorry for him


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> So Ane cut out some of his BS spam? Our hero.
> 
> Let us hold a feast.



Jet is beating me to it


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2015)

Lezu said:


> Join Date: May 2012
> Posts: 19,486
> 
> the show goes on



He's got like 2-3 times more posts than the 2nd highest poster in these Fairy Tail threads wtf that series DOES NOT have that much content to discuss.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

The FT section has post count?


----------



## Vasco (Mar 7, 2015)

Larcher said:


> I feel like listening to some inspirational music now



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMfeY_J-_5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

If only she knew

... if only


----------



## Larcher (Mar 7, 2015)

The curtain goes down... on him again


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> He's got like 2-3 times more posts than the 2nd highest poster in these Fairy Tail threads wtf that series DOES NOT have that much content to discuss.



well fairy tail section was always known as shit, since there's nothing interesting but spam going there. 

and like I said, he would be down to like 2k posts if all of his spamming would be deleted


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I legitimately  hate every member of the staff


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax, you should have gone to bed earlier

I don't think you slept much


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I legitimately  hate every member of the staff



>Staff does job and deletes spam 

>Hates staff 

>Gets teased when saying stupid things 

>Takes it personal 

Someone needs to stop being a little bitch.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane deleted 2 weeks of my posts for the fun of it.

I honestly don't see a reason to even post anymore if everything I do is going to get deleted.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Ane deleted 2 weeks of my spam because it's spam.
> 
> I honestly don't see a reason to even spam anymore if everything I do is going to get deleted.



Fixed for ya.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I legitimately  hate every member of the staff


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Ane deleted 2 weeks of my posts for the fun of it.
> 
> I honestly don't see a reason to even post anymore if everything I do is going to get deleted.



No, Rax

You've been told several times to stop spamming threads. If you decide to ignore the warnings, then it's only you to blame


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 7, 2015)

It's amazing to me that Rax cannot comprehend the concept of spamming.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2015)

Seriously how many times can you say "mardo is besto" in a thread and repeat the same fucking post 4-5 times. You have 75 posts in these threads when the next highest guy has 20.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax i have a present for you so it's not all bad


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

hey, red hero:

hahahahahahahahahaha

hahahahahahahahahahahahhaha

hahahahahaahahahahhahahahahahah

ha, ha, ha


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Took that screenshot cause I figured this would happen

Would backtrack to find post, but this was just obvious lmao


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

You didn't delete posts you saw as spam, you deleted everything  and you eerie doing it for laughs   

I'm going  on my first deployment  in the next few  weeks and won't get to be known NF  much anymore and I just fucking wanted to reach FV before that and now I have no  chance at all.

I'm considering a ban request since you'll just do it over and over cause its funny to you to fuck with me


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

rax already woke up i see

mustve sensed his posts being deleting even when he was asleep, thats how much he cares about this shit


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> You didn't delete posts you saw as spam, you deleted everything  and you eerie doing it for laughs
> 
> I'm going  on my first deployment  in the next few  weeks *and won't get to be known NF  much anymore and I just fucking wanted to reach FV before that* and now I have no  chance at all.
> 
> I'm considering a ban request since you'll just do it over and over cause its funny to you to fuck with me



You do realise that you'll probably be known better after this thread and the events in it, than plain reaching fv.

I mean how many fv's can you actually name off the top of your head?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

rax is so embarrassing


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> You didn't delete posts you saw as spam, you deleted everything  and you eerie doing it for laughs
> 
> I'm going  on my first deployment  in the next few  weeks and won't get to be known NF  much anymore and I just fucking wanted to reach FV before that and now I have no  chance at all.
> 
> I'm considering a ban request since you'll just do it over and over cause its funny to you to fuck with me



Dude please, you have like 100x the posts of all normal members who joined during your year. 

Obviously at least 75% of that is spam. 

Nobody has that much to say... 

They say the fool never shuts up and the wise man rarely speaks.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2015)

[20:22:33] Freddie: "800 less autistic post on the forum, thanks ane. Red Hero, we all know you're a shameless rep/postwhore, but this is a new low even for you"


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Just waiting for And to delete all my posts and ban me then laugh about it

Sigh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> You didn't delete posts you saw as spam, you deleted everything  and you eerie doing it for laughs
> 
> I'm going  on my first deployment  in the next few  weeks and won't get to be known NF  much anymore and I just fucking wanted to reach FV before that and now I have no  chance at all.
> 
> I'm considering a ban request since you'll just do it over and over cause its funny to you to fuck with me



yes do this


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh and trust me everyone already knows you... 

as the postwhore of the outlet and beyond.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

She's still deleting every single post of mine


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

quick ask for a ban, it might save the rest of your worthless posts


----------



## Araragi (Mar 7, 2015)

Lezu said:


> [20:22: 33] Freddie: "800 less autistic post on the forum, thanks ane. Red Hero, we all know you're a shameless rep/postwhore, but this is a new low even for you"



Freddie


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm considering it

Ane just wants to laugh at me


----------



## Venom (Mar 7, 2015)

considering a ban cause you won't hit FV?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't want to laugh at you
I am not deleting every post

You shouldn't have spammed so much and now you wouldn't be in this situation


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

No, because she's deleting posts just cause

She was deleting shit like when I was talking about who should being Saitama's  VA in the new OPM anime or the latest episode of Gotham and the shit Fish  does in it

Ane was deleting posts just to laugh at me


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> No, because she's deleting posts just cause
> 
> She was deleting shit like when I was talking about who should being Saitama's  VA in the new OPM anime or the latest episode of Gotham and the shit Fish  does in it
> 
> Ane was deleting posts just to laugh at me



Now you're just whining and trying to say your spam is more than spam. 

Get a grip... you're looking pathetic whining over something as worthless as post count.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 7, 2015)

Ane is the true FV here 

a super kawaii one though


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2015)

So you want to explain this disturbing man crush you have on this mard character that caused you to spam about him 10+ times in each discussion thread or are we conceding that this was indefensible?

Btw, I'm the one currently deleting your posts not ane and Atlantic Storm has deleted some of your spam as well. Don't try to put it all on her as if she is picking on you when you are clearly in the wrong.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I just showed  her a thread with spam a d she says spam in inevitable  but I lose  Posts and they don't  

My entries day is ruined and now I gotta cancel all my plans to try and fix this


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I only got like 4 hours of sleep cause of this shit too... :/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

yeah...if that's not indicative of needing a ban then idk
this is practically KY tier


----------



## Araragi (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> My entries day is ruined and now I* gotta cancel all my plans to try and fix this*



no you don't.
why do you even bother.


----------



## Venom (Mar 7, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> *So you want to explain this disturbing man crush you have on this mard character that caused you to spam about him 10+ times in each discussion thread or are we conceding that this was indefensible?*


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I just showed  her a thread with spam a d she says spam in inevitable  but I lose  Posts and they don't
> 
> My entries day is ruined and now I gotta cancel all my plans to try and fix this





Rax said:


> I only got like 4 hours of sleep cause of this shit too... :/



My god... You're serious. 

How pitiable can you be? 

Have some dignity for christ's sake..


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax, as a former post-whore, I'll offer you some advice.  Stop caring about the deletions so much.  All of us post-whores run the risk of post slashes/deletions if we start spamming.  You'll be happier once you stop caring.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I only got like 4 hours of sleep cause of this shit too... :/



I know this is funny coming from anyone who posts on an anime/manga forum, but god damn it, get a fucking life


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I just showed  her a thread with spam a d she says spam in inevitable  but I lose  Posts and they don't
> 
> My entries day is ruined and now I gotta cancel all my plans to try and fix this



Rax
I'm saying I don't care about the occasional single spam post. I am not going to delete all spam threads in this forum.
That's not what you were doing. You just keep making posts that don't have anything to do, or spam those emotes, or agonize about when the next chapter will come out, and you do that a number of times that it's too big to ignore.

Don't cancel your plans, Rax. Irl is way more important than a stupid number.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I had a goal and I'm  not a quitter.

Gonna have to spend all day doing this shit


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

CA182 said:


> You do realise that you'll probably be known better after this thread and the events in it, than plain reaching fv.
> 
> I mean how many fv's can you actually name off the top of your head?



i'm truly puzzled that rh thought he'd get more notoriety for having a bunch of posts than he already has for being an inveterate shitposter


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I just showed  her a thread with spam a d she says spam in inevitable  but I lose  Posts and they don't
> 
> My entries day is ruined and *now I gotta cancel all my plans to try and fix this*





> *cancel all my plans*



................

OK, stop

reread that

reread that again, and then reread it just to make sure that you can read what you just wrote.

As if it isn't bad enough nf is taking your sleep, it's taking your plans irl too?

broooo


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

> My entries day is ruined and now I gotta cancel all my plans to try and fix this



hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahaa

you are literally sacrificing things in your real life so you can bump up a number on the internet

you are sub-human


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

i really don't wanna tell the mods how to do their jobs
but given rax's last few posts 
he needs to be banned for his mental health 
this is really another KY-situation unfolding


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I had a goal and I'm  not a quitter.
> 
> Gonna have to spend all day doing this shit



Dude wtf... 

Ban him for his OWN good.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> Rax, as a former post-whore, I'll offer you some advice.  Stop caring about the deletions so much.  All of us post-whores run the risk of post slashes/deletions if we start spamming.  You'll be happier once you stop caring.



I just wanted to hit FV status cause I'm going on deployment soon and eon be able to be on NF that much anymore.


FV was something I wanted since like the third week I joined this forum. Me I won't be able to achieve it.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2015)

also,

[20:45:30] Freddie: Cancel your plans? Implying you had any to begin with.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah hahaha who would seriously sacrifice sleep to increase their internet numbers


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

rh has officially reached the top 5 most autistic posters of all time


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

are you really gonna try and make 20K posts again? your posts are literally being deleted by the second


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

yeah ban him

retard might end up actually killing himself


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> i really don't wanna tell the mods how to do their jobs
> but given rax's last few posts
> he needs to be banned for his mental health
> this is really another KY-situation unfolding



No, Wad

I can assure you nobody is even close to KY level yet
Of which, believe me, I'm glad


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I just wanted to hit FV status cause I'm going on deployment soon and eon *be able to be on NF that much anymore.*



If something goes wrong on deployment

Nf won't be what remembers you.

Turn off every electronic device and go spend time with the people closest to you.

Cause they won't be seeing you for awhile, and you're spending the time before you go on the net for a simple internet number? At least think of them before yourself today

There's something _really_ screwed up here


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Yeah hahaha who would seriously sacrifice sleep to increase their internet numbers



please tell me that's not something you ever did


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I just wanted to hit FV status cause I'm going on deployment soon and eon be able to be on NF that much anymore.
> 
> 
> FV was something I wanted since like the third week I joined this forum. Me I won't be able to achieve it.



Dude get a real goal... like I don't know, having a financially secure career. 

The hell is wrong with you placing so much stock in a stupid internet forum? It's not even a member, you're literally agonizing about an arbitrary number that only indicates one of two things. 

A -> You've been here a long time and post regularly 

B -> You post too damn much and need a life.  

Not even teasing anymore. You seriously need psychological help and a loved one in your life needs to take away anything that could possibly connect you to the internet.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

rh, if you show the army people this thread, they'll declare you mentally unfit to serve and you won't have to be deployed

i promise


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I just wanted to hit FV status cause I'm going on deployment soon and eon be able to be on NF that much anymore.
> 
> 
> FV was something I wanted since like the third week I joined this forum. Me I won't be able to achieve it.



So you won't be able to get it now.  It isn't the end of the world.  But if you continue to post on NF sooner or later you will get it. 



Zaru said:


> Yeah hahaha who would seriously sacrifice sleep to increase their internet numbers


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2015)

ane said:


> No, Wad
> 
> I can assure you nobody is even close to KY level yet
> Of which, believe me, I'm glad



i know he's not there yet
but if you can't see the insanity unfurling here
then you will soon, you have the means of mitigating this
this is fucked up, it needs to be stopped


----------



## Araragi (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm having a seriously hard time comprehending RH's mindset right now.

Why try to go for 20k again when:
1) they're being deleted as we speak
2) he would just need to spam _again_ to get that number in less than a day
3) spam is the problem here


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> please tell me that's not something you ever did


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 7, 2015)

If you ban him I won't get to laugh at him anymore


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Ultear said:


> If you ban him I won't get to laugh at him anymore



It's true but maybe he'll come back later as a sane and healthy individual.


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> I just wanted to hit FV status cause I'm going on deployment soon and eon be able to be on NF that much anymore.
> 
> 
> FV was something I wanted since like the third week I joined this forum. Me I won't be able to achieve it.



Bro,i know this probably ain't my place to judge.But you need to let it go.
If you're really getting deployed soon,have some fun in real life.Spend time with your family.
Hang out with your friends.Don't spend it here trying to achieve an arbitrary number.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2015)

...You never know

After deployment rax might actually post, with military precision, every 30 seconds on the dot


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> i really don't wanna tell the mods how to do their jobs
> but given rax's last few posts
> he needs to be banned for his mental health
> this is really another KY-situation unfolding



I'm starting to agree with you. This is... this is something else.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 7, 2015)

At least the military will make a man out of him.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

CA182 said:


> ...You never know
> 
> After deployment rax might actually post, with military precision, every 30 seconds on the dot



or get killed while trying to train his own sense of timing by constantly removing and inserting the pin back into a frag grenade before it blows


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Please lock this thread


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> You didn't delete posts you saw as spam, you deleted everything  and you eerie doing it for laughs
> 
> I'm going  on my first deployment  in the next few  weeks and won't get to be known NF  much anymore and I just fucking wanted to reach FV before that and now I have no  chance at all.
> 
> I'm considering a ban request since you'll just do it over and over cause its funny to you to fuck with me


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Please lock this thread



Never     !


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 7, 2015)

rax ur in hawai or something right now right?

pls go for a swim

im sure no sharks will eat u


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2015)

Alright, with this the super moderator combination of ane, Atlantic Storm, and Jetstorm have deleted over 1000 posts from one user. May this day forever live on in infamy and may Red Hero/Rax's spamming finally be at an E.N.D.

May you never spam this board again and if you do I'll make sure you get locked out of every section that allows post count since that is what is so precious to you.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Please lock this thread


you can lock this thread.

But you can't lock the memory of your failure.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

You may lock this thread, but you can never stop me from posting in it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

This is now the Super Moderator conversation thread.


----------

